# Duyuru > Kültür >  Etrüsk ve likya yazısı

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN Harfler hakkında bir miktar bilgi sahibi olduk sanırım. ün-Türk yazısı harf yazısı değildi. Bir hece yazısı idi. Yani her işaret bir tek heceli ses olarak telaffuz ediliyordu ve her biri bir damga olmakta idi. Bu damgalar da anlamlı tümel kavramlar içeriyorlardı.
Etrüsk yazısı günümüzde halen okunabilmiş değildir. Nedeni ise harflerin Yunan harflerine benzemelerinden dolayı onları Yunan harfleri olarak görmeleri ve o şekilde seslendirmeleridir. Oysa ki, ne gramatik yapı ne de harflerin tek tek sesleri Hint-Avrupa kökenli değildir. Ne Latince ne de Yunanca olarak anlamlı sözler ortaya çıkmıyor. Fakat ne kadar ilginçtir ki Türkçe yardımıyla anlamlı sözler ortaya çıkmaktadır. üünkü Etrüsk halkı bugünkü İtalya yarımadasına hem kuzeyden hem de güneyden girmişlerdi ve her iki gurup da ün-Türk kökenli halklardı.  

Etrüsk Ayna Sırtı Size şimdi bir küçük örnek sunarak tezimi kanıtlamaya çalışacağım. Resimde Etrüsk aynasının arka yüzü görülüyor. Aynanın kazılmış resminde bir ciğer üzerine eğilmiş kanatlı bir yaşlı adam görmekteyiz. Sakallı ve kanatlı bu kişi ciğer falı bakan bir şaman olsa gerek. Fal sayesinde saklı bilgiler açığa çıkarılırlar. Yani falcı saklananı bilen kişidir. Yazı sağdan sola doğru okunması gerekir. Soldan sağa doğru okuyan Etrüskologlar bu sözü /üalkas/ olarak okumuşlar ve özel isim olduğu sonucuna varmışlardır. Oysa ki sağdan sola doğru okunursa Türkçe'ye uygun bir söz olan saklaç sözü ortaya çıkar. Ciğer üzerine eğilmiş olan kişinin kanatlı oluşu onun alelade bir kişilik olmadığını ve ruhlar dünyasına uçabilen bir şaman olduğunu gösteriyor. 
Etrüsk yazısı sağdan sola doğru Orhon harfleri sayesinde okunabilmektedir. Solda harfleri soldan sağa doğru yazarsak, görürüz ki soldaki ilk harf ün-Türkçe OZ damgasıdır ve hem Yunan Sigma hem de Etrüsk ve Latin S harfini oluşturmuştur. İkinci harf A harfidir ve Etrüsk abecesinden Latin abecesine geçmiştir.
üçüncü harf OK damgasıdır. Zamanla K harfine dönüşmüştür. Nitekim, Etrüsk abecesinde bu işaretin K olarak okunduğunu Etrüskologlar da kabul eder. Ok işareti ile OK sesi sadece Türkçe'de anlamlıdır. Diğer hiçbir dilde bu anlam ve şekil eşdeğerliğini bulmuyoruz. Bu bakımdan Ok damgası kesinlikle ün-Türkçe kökenlidir. Orhon kitabelerinde de aynı işaret /ok/ olarak okunmaktadır. Bu durumu tesadüf olarak açıklamak bence imkansızdır.
Dördüncü damga Orhon kitabelerindeki kalın L harfidir. Son damga ise Orhon kitabelerindeki kalın ü sesini veren damgadır. Yani, aç, oç, uç, ıç veya ça, ço, çu, çı olarak okunabilir. şu halde buradaki yazıyı /Saklaç/ olarak okumak hem yazı hem de resim bütünlüğü göz önüne alınırsa doğrudur ve söz /saklı olanı aç/ anlamında Türkçe bir sözdür. Bu da Etrüskçenin ün-Türkçe bir dil olduğunun kanıtı olmasa da bir göstergesidir. 
Kadim Anadolu Yazısı</SPAN>
Asya’nın çeşitli bölgelerinden Anadolu'ya gelmiş olan ün-Türkler özellikle Akdeniz ve Ege kıyılarına yerleştiler. Size kendi çözümüm veya yorumum olan bir kısa yazıdan söz etmek istiyorum. Bu yazı Bodrumda bulunmuş olan bir taşın üzerine kazınmış olan yazıdır.
Halen Side müzesinde bulunan bu taşın üzerinde Sidece (Likya yazısı) olarak kabul edilen bir yazı kazılmıştır. Side eskiden Likya kültürünün önemli bir merkezi idi. Yazı sağdan sola doğru TEENES olarak tek bir sözcük olarak okunmuştur (Kaynak: Seleukeia (Side) Yazıtı, A. Muhibbe Darga, Anadolu Araştırmaları, Fasikül 26) Fakat /teenes/ sözünün ne anlama geldiği bilinmemektedir. Oysa ki sağdan sola doğru açıkça iki sözcük vardır ve bunları LU URUN şeklinde okumaktayız.
üncelikle Anadolu'da Boğazköy civarında LUVİ yazısı bulunmuştur. Ayrıca, LU sözünün Luvi olarak bilinen halkın kast ettiği kanısındayım. Ancak, yazı ün-Türkçe ise ilk damganın UL damgası olmasından dolayı birinci sözcüğün ULU şeklinde okunması gerekir. Böylece Likya adının Ulu-OK-üyü sözlerinin bitişmesi sonucu oluştuğu kanısındayım. Zaten Ok-üyü birleşerek bugün dahi kullandığımız /köy/ sözünü oluşturduğunu söyledim.
İkinci sözcük olan URUN /bölgesi/ anlamını taşır. üünkü UR sözcüğü ün-Türkçe /gayret ederek yerleş/ demek olup Sümerde UR şehri vardır. Yani bugünkü anlamda UR /uğraşılan bölge/ demektir ki vur ve kur sözleri halen mevcuttur. Kurgan sözünü hepimiz duymuşuzdur.  şu halde URUN sözü “yerleşilen bölgenin (şehrin)” anlamını içerir. İki sözcük bir araya gelince de “uluların şehrine ait” anlamı ortaya çıkmaktadır. Yani, bir çeşit ikaz olan bu yazının kazılı olduğu taşın hudut taşı olduğu görüşündeyim.
Günümüzde halen kullanılmakta olan Latin abecesi büyük çapta Etrüsk abecesinden alıntılanmış harflerden oluşmuştur. Etrüskler ise Asya kökenli bir halk olup, dilleri dinleri ve gelenekleri ile ün-Türk kültürünün ürünüdürler. Mimari konusuna geldiğimde Etrüsk mimarisine değineceğim.</SPAN>

----------

